

Stanford d.school Design Methods : The Bootcamp Bootleg [pdf] - diwank
http://dschool.stanford.edu/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/BootcampBootleg2010v2SLIM.pdf

======
GuiA
I went to their bootcamp a few weeks ago, it was one of the most fun,
inspiring and valuable Saturday I've spent in a while.

Cheers to them for organizing this (for free!), and I hope they do it again
(and if they do and you're in the Bay Area, you should jump on the
opportunity!).

~~~
alphakappa
$9500 for a 3 day class? (<http://www.gsb.stanford.edu/exed/dtbc/>)

Was it worth the money you paid?

~~~
jlees
They organised a free one for members of the public to attend. Definitely
worth the price. :)

~~~
ed209
which price? Free or $9500?

~~~
mahmud
As they say in Thailand, same same but different.

------
diwank
Brilliant design, thoughtful processes and an incredible toolset for
designers. It is really indispensable. I think anyone who wants to build
things for people should keep a printed copy with him.

In fact, it is encouraged to add to, modify and share it. People with a unique
design process/tool should send it along to bootleg@dschool.stanford.edu

------
douglasmac
\--- Stoke activities help teams loosen up and become mentally and physically
active. Use stoke activities when energy is wavering, to wake up in the
morning, to launch a meeting, or before a brainstorm.

Sounds like a nightmare. Sounds like BA bollocks too.

------
avelis
I find this PDF very useful in my ideation and brainstorming process.

